

Announcing nimbleScript - Node JS made awesome for the desktop - xemware_tim
http://www.nimblescript.com
nimbleScript is an application and online marketplace that makes it easy to create, run, find, install, and publish JavaScript scripts and modules that can automate almost any task<p>We have combined the power of Node JS with a Web UI to make scripts as simple to use as a desktop app.<p>Check it out at http://www.nimblescript.com
======
xemware_tim
nimbleScript is an application and online marketplace that makes it easy to
create, run, find, install, and publish JavaScript scripts and modules that
can automate almost any task.

Pure Node JS based application and web site, it aims to make running scripts
as easy as a desktop app, with the convenience of an online store for sharing,
publishing, finding, and installing scripts and modules.

Node JS just became a lot more accessible to a broader range of people.

<http://www.nimblescript.com> <https://marketplace.nimblescript.com>

Look forward to feedback

